# DVD-ROM problem !!!!



## ndnchico

I have an MSI dvd-rom drive and the sound used to work perfectly until recently. Now when I try watching a movie, the sound is all broken up. The wierd thing is that when i rip a movie with my dvd ripper, the sound comes out perfectly in the ripped file. I ran a test to see my buffer size and it said 512 KB. Im not sure if thats good or bad. I have tried reinstalling my dvd-rom driver and even tried 2 different audio drivers. When i am playing a movie, all the sounds from my computer are actually broken up. Like i was talking to someone on AIM while watching a dvd and the AIM sounds were also broken up. When i stopped the dvd, the AIM sounds were normal again. I don't know what to do!!


----------



## Praetor

I suspect that the transfers rate of the drive arent high enough to be able to process both video and audio or some other type of performance drain somewhere. You'll want to make sure your DVD drive is working in DMA mode:

To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: *(1)* Control Panel, *(2)* System, *(3)* Goto the Hardware Tab, *(4)* Device Manager, *(5)* IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, *(6)* Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, *(7)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,*(8)* Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, *(9)* Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, *(10)* Reboot.

- If that doesnt do the trick, what are your system specs?
- Also, look at the Sound settings and under the Audio Tab --> Advanced (Playback) --> Performance ... make sure hardware acceleration is set to full and the sample rate is set to max


----------



## ndnchico

Both of my IDE channels were set for "DMA if available" and my sound settings also were set for full for the hardware acceleration and the sample rate. I have an audioi cable connecting my dvd-rom drive to the mobo as well, I have the same problem if I remove the cable. It's still broken up, no worse, no better. My specs are as follows:

mobo: MSI K7N2-DELTA
processer: AMD 2400 (XP)
ram: kingston 512 mbs ddr sdram 
hd: Western digital 80 gb
video: ATI radeon 9000
sound: mobo integrated 5.1 
power: Antec 430v


----------



## Praetor

> I ran a test to see my buffer size and it said 512 KB.


That's standard.



> When I am playing a movie, all the sounds from my computer are actually broken up. Like I was talking to someone on AIM while watching a dvd and the AIM sounds were also broken up. When I stopped the dvd, the AIM sounds were normal again.


Slightly confused: so is the sound OK when you just watch the movie and do nothing else in the background?


----------



## ndnchico

when i am not playing a dvd, all the sounds on my system work. By the way, I have a 4.1 sytem and I have set the dvd program for 4.1 audio. When I am playing a dvd, the dvd sounds along with any other windows sounds are broken up. Like I said earlier, I am using integrated 5.1 sound on my mobo.


----------



## Praetor

Ok... so you do NOT have this problem if you are just playing MP3s or watching a movie off your harddrive? .. if thatis the case then I would imagine somethin about yor system performance isnt calibrated correctly ... like i know DVD playback is processor intensive but that's something you might want to look into... seeems like you're encountering "skipping CD"-syndrom applied to DVDs


----------



## ndnchico

would getting a new sound card instead of using my integrated 5.1 make any difference?


----------



## Praetor

There was another thread similar to this somewhere (i post so much i dont know where it is anymore) but have a look into disabling any latent voicechat featrues in AIM before you consider a soundcard update


----------



## kimsland

lyc70 said:


> check your Sound device drive, probably problem occurs there.


Um _albutostarfish_ just decided to bump this thread (and a few more I might add) Which is now *5 Years Old*

I don't think the member will be checking their "sound device", unless you want them to go to the scrap metal shop 

I sent a message to Mods here on this _bumping_ issue, and hope they remove the recent posts by _albutostarfish_
But by the way, what were you thinking by doing this? Or was it some type of joke or something? These type of reviving extremely old outdated threads with silly posts don't show a good member in my view.

Here's a hint. STOP IT


----------

